# Can you quess the origin of this carving?



## FrederickH (Jan 22, 2021)

I have been doing more wood carving than cabinet making lately. My wife and I take(until last year) two major trips overseas each year. While on those trips, I always try to photograph shells wherever I can find them, and upon our returning home, duplicate them and use gold leaf/paint to cover them with. We also have a collection of real seashells that I've copied, as well as photos in books to carve. This was copied from the furniture books!!!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I imagine that this sample from a furniture book is intended to show two variations of a carved embellishment. One has a straight edge across the middle. The other has a contoured edge. The curly-cues at the tips of the second sample would be too delicate for use on a piece of furniture, or would be carved into the background.

I once used a shell design in a top piece for an antique clock. The design (I think) was from a book of designs by Susan Irish:


----------



## FrederickH (Jan 22, 2021)

https://artgallery.yale.edu/sites/default/files/exhibitions/exh_2016_rif_cat51_rif685_bureautable.jpg


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

If you were asking for people to guess where these designs originated, then I will guess - France.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

> If you were asking for people to guess where these designs originated, then I will guess - France.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Yes, I ignored the original question. My alternate guesses are Austria or Italy.


----------

